# 357 mag for deer



## armalite

does anyone use a 357 for deer hunting. what is the best loads etc.  what do the handgun hunters think. I traded for a s&w 586 with a 8 " barrel


----------



## ejs1980

I think alot of people are going to tell you not to try. If you can hit a grapefruit at 50 yds with it you can kill a deer with it. Federal makes a HP load for hunting in 357 and several companies offer a hard cast swc that would work. I would personally use the federal ammo and take shots at angles I would attempt with a bow and pass on anything other broadside or slightly quatering away.


----------



## seaweaver

I did some research moons ago and it seem that the 158g jsp was the crowd favorite. Although...I did read a few reports of a 158 semi jacketed wad cutter being very effective. I'm trying both this year in my S&W686 and in my Marlin.
cw


----------



## HandgunHTR

Good advice here.

With the 8" barreled Smith, you should get more than adequate velocities for hunting.

Stick with a harder bullet for better penetration.


----------



## tv_racin_fan

I hope to get one with my GP100 one day.

I'm intending to use a Buffalo Bore hard cast load.

http://www.midwayusa.com/viewProduct/default.aspx?productNumber=946487

I also intend to try this load.

http://www.midwayusa.com/viewProduct/default.aspx?productNumber=996812


----------



## Rich M

You can get some velocity with the 8 inch barrel.   Plenty for deer or bear around here.

Think 158 gr XTP flat point or 180 XTP hollow point as the bullets are designed to work with the muzzle velocities you will have.

The cast bullets in 180 and 200 gr will punch right thru - make sure they have a large flat nose for best results.


----------



## Mwaldrop

ga arms makes 158 +p load. its a gold dot hollow point. they call them deer stoppers. and they work!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Big OHIO

done it once, 158 grain swc nice heart shot, but no exit wound. Longest trail job ive done in years.


----------



## EMC-GUN

170gr. Lyman Keith SWC over a stiff charge of Unique or H110 is what I am going to carry in my Contender this year. 10in octagon barrel with Adj. sights....Or maybe even a Ranchdog 190gr. GC flat point!


----------



## GAR

EMC-GUN, we think alike in regards to the Keith SWC. Have an old 4 banger Lyman 358429 that I am using to cast them. Also have a NOE Cramer style that allows me to cast either a HP version or the solid in the same style.

Tom


----------



## frankwright

A good hard SWC is hard to beat in most any caliber, I have shot several deer with .41/.44 mags and it put them right down.

A few years ago a friend wanted a .357 load for his 6" 357 that he used when trailing wounded deer. I loaded the Hornady 180 XTP's for him and kept a few for my self. 
I saw two deer shot with it, both had been hit poorly with a rifle and we put them down on the spot with the XTP's, both were within 30 yards but I believe it would do good out to about 75.


----------



## GAR

173gr SWC on the left.
160gr SWCHP on the right.

Need a thick stack of wet newspapers to test the HP to see what type of expansion it will get. Can vary the alloy to make it harder or softer depending upon my requirements.

GAR


----------



## EMC-GUN

Just loaded up some 190gr. Ranchdogs over 14gr. H110 today. The 170gr. mold I have is the 358-429. It is a shooter! I like all the Keith bullets. I also have the Ohaus 150K, 429-421K, and the RCBS 32-098 which is for the .32 S&W-L and .32 Mag. This bullet was designed by Keith as well.


----------



## GAR

EMC-GUN we have some of the same molds!!!  Got to love them.

Picked up a discontinued Lyman 410459 "K" mold for my 41 mags. That is a seriously sweet bullet!! Have a custom mold from MP Molds that hopefully will be completed in the next 45-60 days. It's a copy of the old H&G 258 mold. Going to be in the "Cramer" style so I will have the HP option.

GAR


----------



## B Man

I keep a ruger gp100 6" on my side most all the time in and out the woods when hunting with my bow or on permits and I have had to shoot a few with it to finish off in the last few years.  I have some +p 158 xtp & 180 xtp loads for deer hunting but most all of the were finished with a 158 gr. dardas SWC over 6 gr. of unique at only 1050 fps my plinking load from 5-30 yards and everyone expired very quickly with awesome penitration.  My 140 gr. HP Golddots at the same speed had kinda poor penitration at the same speeds b/c of the expansion.  I could imagine what the SWC's would do at about 1400-1450 fps.  I believe you would almost always have an entrance and exit on a broadside shot shoulder or lungs.  But my go to load is the XTP's when I intentionally carry it to take game.  My 158 xtp's are loaded to 1360 fps so they are pretty hot but do awesome.

I would agree with the above on only attempting broadside to slight quartering away shots with the 357 though, and ALOT OF RANGE TIME.

If you don't reload the georgia arms deer stoppers are a good load

Good luck


----------



## whchunter

*Doe*

Shot a doe laying down several years ago. Was shooting a 357 S&W model 19 and using off the shelf CCI. Distance was about 40 yards. She rocked but never got up. Went through and found bullet just under the skin on opposite side.


----------



## Sargent

180gr Buffalo Bore hard cast.

Planning on using them in the Dan Wesson and in the Marlin.


----------



## cblack2925

Is a .357mag even legal to hunt deer with?


----------



## tv_racin_fan

Sure is...

http://www.eregulations.com/georgia/hunting/legal-firearms-archery-equipment/


----------



## thomas the redneck

Mwaldrop said:


> ga arms makes 158 +p load. its a gold dot hollow point. they call them deer stoppers. and they work!!!!!!!!!!


yes they do shot one in the heart last year she went about 10 yards and took a never ending nap


----------



## armalite

i tried a box of deer stoppers in my 586 shoot really good, but one problem. the primers swell back when fired and causes the gun wheel to lock down. guess i will have one shot.


----------



## oaky-woods-8-pointer

i shoot hogs with the hornady leverevolutions out ofan 8 "dan wesson and i  love them


----------



## Sargent

armalite said:


> i tried a box of deer stoppers in my 586 shoot really good, but one problem. the primers swell back when fired and causes the gun wheel to lock down. guess i will have one shot.



Did this happen multiple times?

What length barrel?

I'd contact GA Arms if I were you.


----------



## fatbeeman

*357*

if you want to try some 150swchp stop by give you a few to reload I shoot them in my 35rem as well.
Don


----------



## JKump

I have killed a lil' spike a few years ago using Federal Fusion 158 grain JSP. This spike dropped right there, quatering shot at about 25 paces. If you believe the packaging on the Fusions, these round are designed for deer. So you should not go wrong using them. They have worked for me.


----------



## GunnSmokeer

*158 grain*

My cousin killed a few deer with an 8" barreled .357 magnum. He limited his shots to about 25 yards.  He said it worked fine. They either dropped on the spot or ran a short distance before flopping over and dying.  He used 158 grain bullets but I don't know the details.  He was a bullseye and action pistol shooter and could keep a 3" group at 50 feet, maybe a 5" group at 25 yards.


----------



## Stroker

I have killed a bunch of deer with the .357 using the 158 SP Remingtons. My personal favorite is a Serria140 SP loaded to 1400 fps. The soft points will give complete pass through for a good blood trail.


----------



## deast1988

You can check midway usa in the caliber section of .357magnum and there are pages of bullets for sale. You can also read reviews of most. But iv seen the 180 a frames and 180 hardcast seems have alot of rave about performance on hogs and deer. I shoot the federal loaded 140 barnes x pistol bullet. Just because how versitile it is at different impact velocitys. I shoot a model 65 with 4in barrel of model 28 with 6in barrel whenever my .357s see the woods during deerseason. Also practice practice and practice somemore. Any bullet will kill aslong as its in the right spot.


----------



## biggdogg

how well does a 4" barrel work for deer? my father in laws gp100 is just sitting in my safe and i figgered it might be fun to try and get a late season meat doe with it. just not sure if it will generate enough energy.


----------



## Tomahawk1088

Biggdogg, I will reference 2 sources to answer your question. The back page of American Handgunner march/April 2012, there is a comparison of the .357 mag in different barrel lengths. The 4" barrel clocks about 20 fps lower than a 6.5" barrel, and the 4" barrel exceeded the velocity of the 6.5" twice, but not by much. On ballistics by the inch.com, a 4" S&W 686 was compared to a 6" Python. Differences in velocity again were negligible and the 4" clocked a higher fps over the 6" a few times. A 4" GP100 will retain enough energy to kill a deer at reasonable ranges.

Note: I didn't have the chart when I wrote the above. The 4" 686 gave higher velocities everytime over the 6" Python. I guess the 686 has a faster barrel than the Python, but the 4" GP100 should still do fine.

http://www.ballisticsbytheinch.com/357mag.html


----------



## deast1988

Not sure how the 4in barrel will be have yet to shoot a deer with it all the technical data says it can and should kill deer all day long if hit properly. I carry the .357s occasionally due to the contender and .44mag seeing more time in the woods mainly due to there scopes. But i will be carrying them alot more this year do to the close quarters of the thick stuff il be hunting in this year.


----------



## 021

Practice, practice, practice. Use properly constructed bullets. Limit the distance you shoot as energy and velocity shed quickly from a .357. Do this, and they will fill your freezer.


----------



## WELLS8230

Go for it.


----------



## georgiahart

In the thick brush I'd rather use my 357 wheel gun than my 308.


----------



## HandgunHTR

The biggest difference between barrel lengths on revolvers really isn't in velocity, it is in the ability to hit what you are aiming at.

With an 8 inch barrel you get twice the sight plane as with a 4".  That equates to a more stable platform and more margin for error in sighting.

All of this is moot if you are using optics.


----------



## gtgeorge

I personally had only a model 66 with a 4" barrel my first 2 years back to hunting and put 6 in the freezer 1st year and 7 the 2nd. I did loose 1 and had to track most as I was using 158gr off the shelf JHP. None passed through but longest was shot at 90 yards.

Since then I  carry it with me and have taken hogs and deer using 180gr XTP's. Last year one with a 158gr LRNFP and this year I hope to take a few hogs and deer with 190gr LRNFP. 

So yes a .357 is more than adequate.


----------



## tbrown913

i have killed three in the last four years with a GP100 using leverrevolution bullets.  had full pass throughs on all the deer, two ran less than 75 yards, the other fell where it stood.  I love it, and saves me lots of money over using a $3 slug!


----------



## blocky

Don't know if it is still true but the regs used to require a 6 inch barrel.


----------



## gtgeorge

blocky said:


> Don't know if it is still true but the regs used to require a 6 inch barrel.


Not. I don't recall it ever having a 6" minimum barrel length, but have only handgun hunted a few years.


----------



## Michael F. Gray

Several have mentioned 158 gr. projectiles of differing types. Years ago I carried a Smith & Wesson Model 19 2.5 inch tube as my off duty weapon. I still hunted in a well made elevated stand overlooking three well traveled paths. I have used that Model 19 on several occasions to take deer under my stand, or within 15 feet. All head shots, and never had to trail any of them. I'd be cautious using the .357 on longer shots.


----------



## AM1

I'll add a twist that I don't think anybody has touched on (unless I missed a post). I realize this is the Handgun Hunting thread but I bought a Rossi R92 lever-action rifle in .357 mag with a 16" barrel and from what I can surmise from internet discussions, that combo makes it very lethal on deer inside of 150 yards. I even read one commentary that said a 158 grain .357 SP fired from a rifle will mimic the same ballistics of a .30-.30 inside of 150. ('halleluiah chorus' here). We all know the legendary reputation of the .30-.30 in the deer woods.The long barrel of a lever-action rifle takes the 357 to an entirely new level. I'm itching to try it Thanksgiving week when I'll be vacating from work. I will still take my trusted Browning BAR in .270, but the little lever carbine is short and light enough to pack in my back-pack for the chance to take some closer shots to test its effectiveness. Wish me luck!


----------



## littlewolf

AM1, definitely go with the buffalo bore heavy 180 gr ammo. Check out the downrange energy on those compared to others and you see why. 

At 100 yards you are well above the 800 ftlb mark out of your 16" rifle. At 150 yards you are closer to 700 ftlbs. 

Also at 100 yards you are only looking at about 3" of drop. At 150 yards you are looking at around 9" of drop. 

I would try to keep my shots within 100 yards.


----------



## AM1

littlewolf said:


> AM1, definitely go with the buffalo bore heavy 180 gr ammo. Check out the downrange energy on those compared to others and you see why.
> 
> At 100 yards you are well above the 800 ftlb mark out of your 16" rifle. At 150 yards you are closer to 700 ftlbs.
> 
> Also at 100 yards you are only looking at about 3" of drop. At 150 yards you are looking at around 9" of drop.
> 
> I would try to keep my shots within 100 yards.





Couldn't find anything heavier than 158 in my neck of the woods. I have quickly discovered that long guns chambered for pistol rounds are extremely choosy about what they shoot well. I started out with a box of Sellier and Belloit 158s and they were spot on at 100 yards. No problems at all. Ran out of those and tried a box of 158 American Eagle. Immediately began shooting about 6"high and about a foot to the left at 100. I massaged it out and finally got it shooting the American Eagle straight on but still about 3" high at 65 yards. I've got the rear adjusted all it will go so I'm going to have to pull a little low. I don't plan on shooting anything outside of 75 yards. Further than that and I will just reach for the BAR....


----------



## littlewolf

AM1 said:


> Couldn't find anything heavier than 158 in my neck of the woods. I have quickly discovered that long guns chambered for pistol rounds are extremely choosy about what they shoot well. I started out with a box of Sellier and Belloit 158s and they were spot on at 100 yards. No problems at all. Ran out of those and tried a box of 158 American Eagle. Immediately began shooting about 6"high and about a foot to the left at 100. I massaged it out and finally got it shooting the American Eagle straight on but still about 3" high at 65 yards. I've got the rear adjusted all it will go so I'm going to have to pull a little low. I don't plan on shooting anything outside of 75 yards. Further than that and I will just reach for the BAR....




180's https://www.buffalobore.com/index.php?l=product_detail&p=100

158's https://www.buffalobore.com/index.php?l=product_detail&p=102


----------



## Rich M

I have a Ruger bolt in 357 that I'm ready to use on a deer if one will stand still for 2 to 3 seconds within 150 yards.  Got one more trip to go.

Have 2 rifle hunting loads: 158 XTP at a guesstimated 2,200 fps + that shoots 3/4 inch at 100 yards from the 18-1/2 inch barrel.  It is a 357 maximum load that works nice in my 357 rifle with no excessive pressure evidence.  And a 140 Barnes all copper that shoots about 1.5 inches at 100 yards (same powder charge).  I use the Barnes more because it chambers best in the gun (picky thing) and is more likely to punch all the way thru...

Shot a doe with the 158 XTP load out of a single shot last year.  Head & neck goes back & thump on the ground.  Right thru both shoulders at 50 +/- yards.  Fist sized hole in lungs.  Worked good.  I was impressed.

Can't figure out why guys say 357 is not enough for deer.  If you get full penetration, the cartridge is enough.  I dropped from a 30-06 to a 243 to a 357 mag.  LOL!  Love that 357 mag. 

Someone was doing the Ft pounds of energy equation - You can't do that if using a solid lead bullet - it just punches thru.  You can play the number games with expanding bullets but the lead ones will go all the way thru at 200 yards and your calculator is saying some low #...  The bullets didn't read the book and don't seem to be bothered by it.


----------



## miles58

I have thought about using my 6 inch 686 to kill deer.   I bought some Barnes M/LE 125 grain TAC-XP bullets and loaded them over 2400 powder.  The testing I did gives me the belief I could kill deer out of a 38 (not 38 Special) if I stay inside 50 feet.  Pass through at <900 FPS would be iffy.  At 357 velocities (16 grains of 2400 and 1300 FPS) I am confident a properly placed shot will kill decently at 50 yards.  25 yards and in they should mostly pass through.

These bullets have a whopping big hollow point, and like all Barnes bullets are very tough.  Those thin little petals do not seem to separate at the velocities I tried them.  Max load is 17.5 grains 2400 and that books at 1450 or so which by my experience may be a little low out of a six inch barrel.

Dave


----------



## HandgunHTR

Rich M said:


> I have a Ruger bolt in 357 that I'm ready to use on a deer if one will stand still for 2 to 3 seconds within 150 yards.  Got one more trip to go.
> 
> Have 2 rifle hunting loads: 158 XTP at a guesstimated 2,200 fps + that shoots 3/4 inch at 100 yards from the 18-1/2 inch barrel.  It is a 357 maximum load that works nice in my 357 rifle with no excessive pressure evidence.  And a 140 Barnes all copper that shoots about 1.5 inches at 100 yards (same powder charge).  I use the Barnes more because it chambers best in the gun (picky thing) and is more likely to punch all the way thru...
> 
> Shot a doe with the 158 XTP load out of a single shot last year.  Head & neck goes back & thump on the ground.  Right thru both shoulders at 50 +/- yards.  Fist sized hole in lungs.  Worked good.  I was impressed.
> 
> Can't figure out why guys say 357 is not enough for deer.  If you get full penetration, the cartridge is enough.  I dropped from a 30-06 to a 243 to a 357 mag.  LOL!  Love that 357 mag.
> 
> Someone was doing the Ft pounds of energy equation - You can't do that if using a solid lead bullet - it just punches thru.  You can play the number games with expanding bullets but the lead ones will go all the way thru at 200 yards and your calculator is saying some low #...  The bullets didn't read the book and don't seem to be bothered by it.



Rich,

You are comparing apples to oranges here.

There is a HUGE difference in velocities between a closed breech (single shot or lever gun) rifle and a revolver.  The main reason is that there is no cylinder gap to lose pressure with as well as the extra 12-15 inches of barrel length to get a complete powder burn with the slower powders.

I would not hesitate to use a .357 Mag out of a TC Carbine or even a 14" barreled pistol, or one of the lever guns chambered for it these days.  

However, in a revolver, it is marginal at best.


----------



## B Man

Tomahawk1088 said:


> Biggdogg, I will reference 2 sources to answer your question. The back page of American Handgunner march/April 2012, there is a comparison of the .357 mag in different barrel lengths. The 4" barrel clocks about 20 fps lower than a 6.5" barrel, and the 4" barrel exceeded the velocity of the 6.5" twice, but not by much. On ballistics by the inch.com, a 4" S&W 686 was compared to a 6" Python. Differences in velocity again were negligible and the 4" clocked a higher fps over the 6" a few times. A 4" GP100 will retain enough energy to kill a deer at reasonable ranges.
> 
> Note: I didn't have the chart when I wrote the above. The 4" 686 gave higher velocities everytime over the 6" Python. I guess the 686 has a faster barrel than the Python, but the 4" GP100 should still do fine.
> 
> http://www.ballisticsbytheinch.com/357mag.html



The reason the 4" barrel revolver has more velocity than the 6" is more than likely due to cylinder gap.  Two revolvers with the same cylinder gap the longer barrel revolver will always have more speed.  If you take a 6" closed breech pistol ( TC encore ) and a 6" barrel revolver the closed breech will ALWAYS have more velocity because the gases can not escape and are forced down the barrel against the projectile.  So saying this in revolvers always go for the longer barrel for chance of velocity because the cylinder gap is a gamble.


----------



## Rich M

I wasn't trying to imply that the revolvers are in the same park as the rifles - someone else was talking rifles a couple of posts up...it got me going.  

Not many places to share the 357 stuff - most guys look down their noses.


----------



## cbraswell85

I have a gp100 with a six inch and two years ago I shot a doe with a 158 xtp and it did amazing. Went home reloaded a few loads of 180 xtp a little hotter hoping for a better round, WRONG!! I shot two this year in the chest at 20 yrds from the ground and lost both. Going back to load 158 at factory speeds


----------



## trial&error

cbraswell85 said:


> I have a gp100 with a six inch and two years ago I shot a doe with a 158 xtp and it did amazing. Went home reloaded a few loads of 180 xtp a little hotter hoping for a better round, WRONG!! I shot two this year in the chest at 20 yrds from the ground and lost both. Going back to load 158 at factory speeds



quit loading those xtp's for hunting and you would not have lost them.  stick with hard cast lead for complete pass through.


----------



## GAR

Good LBT WFNGC is a really good bullet to use.
Its the one on the right.
I cast this one and a 173 gr Keith style SWC that works good also.

Tom


----------



## iowa-boy

fatbeeman said:


> if you want to try some 150swchp stop by give you a few to reload I shoot them in my 35rem as well.
> Don


where you getting the swchp's at. i shoot swc from missouri bullet, but would like to stay with lead instead of copper hp's.


----------



## tcward

trial&error said:


> quit loading those xtp's for hunting and you would not have lost them.  stick with hard cast lead for complete pass through.



I agree on the hardcast bullet for penetration, but are they legal? Regulations say "expanding bullet" and most hard cast I have ever shot expand very little if any?


----------



## trial&error

Good question, honestly I've never recovered my rounds from any kill.  Exit hole is always bigger than entrance so it never occurred to me that it might not be expanding.


----------



## captainhook

I have shot deer with 357 and 44 handguns. I had better success with the 357! The crazy thing was I wasn't shooting anything special. I had a couple boxes of ancient 158 gr Winchester semi jacketed hollow points. They left gruesome exit wounds. The first couple deer I shot with the 44 got away. I had one I blew out both shoulders and she ran into. A bulrush filled pond and I couldn't find her. The next one I shot ran right at me wobbling and fell 20 yds from the stand. I watched her for 30 minutes and didn't appear to draw a breath. I got down and when I got to her there was a puddle of blood the size of her chest and no deer! I trailed her to the edge of the same pond where her trail ended at waters edge. 
I never lost one with the 357 and shot twice as many deer with it. 
I did kill a nice 8 pt with a Performance Center 44 and a Winchester Platinum HP.  I'll see if I can find a pic.


----------



## captainhook

Not a 357 kill but a handgun no less. One of the does I shot with the 357 was the biggest I've ever seen. The preserve owner I guided for wanted me to shoot him a yearling and like to fell out when I showed up with her. He asked if it was a donkey LOL. He was a funny guy, rest his soul.


----------



## HandgunHTR

tcward said:


> I agree on the hardcast bullet for penetration, but are they legal? Regulations say "expanding bullet" and most hard cast I have ever shot expand very little if any?





trial&error said:


> Good question, honestly I've never recovered my rounds from any kill.  Exit hole is always bigger than entrance so it never occurred to me that it might not be expanding.



We have had this discussion a couple of times.

The outcomes were almost always that due to the fact that they are lead-alloy and not jacketed, they will deform and therefore can be called "expanding".  This was confirmed by me with a couple of GW who both stated that they wouldn't cite someone carrying cast bullets for that particular item.  FMJs are a different story.


----------



## tcward

HandgunHTR said:


> We have had this discussion a couple of times.
> 
> The outcomes were almost always that due to the fact that they are lead-alloy and not jacketed, they will deform and therefore can be called "expanding".  This was confirmed by me with a couple of GW who both stated that they wouldn't cite someone carrying cast bullets for that particular item.  FMJs are a different story.



Thanks for this reply. I have always wondered if they were legal.


----------



## Rick Blane

Its my choice.  357 will get the job done on anything in the lower 48 and its cheap to feed.  Shot placement is more important than your load.  A miss with the top 357 round does not beat a hit with a middle of the road round.

Spend time at the range.


----------



## TomC

I've been eyeing 357 sigs as a possible alternative in a semi. I prefer semi's, looks like a decent compromise between 40 cal's and 10MM's.


----------



## rockypoco

I don't think there was ever a barrel limit restriction for hunting, but I remember there being an energy (ftlbs) limit on .357 ammo.


----------



## GunnSmokeer

*when and where?*

When was there a minimum "power factor" or foot-pounds of energy requirement for hunting deer with a handgun?

In Georgia?

20+ years ago, maybe?

I've read the published regulations each year for the past 10 years, and I don't recall seeing anything like that. 

I think it should be in there.  It should not be legal to hunt deer with a .25 caliber Saturday Night Special (loaded with 60 grain hollowpoint bullets), open sights, and a 2.2" barrel.  

(Any gun should be approved for finishing-off a wounded animal that is down and not moving, but this would have to be a back-up gun to your primary hunting arm).


----------



## rockypoco

Not sure how long ago it was, but I remember ther was because a .357 was the only handgun I had at the time.


----------



## HotDog

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by trial&error
> quit loading those xtp's for hunting and you would not have lost them. stick with hard cast lead for complete pass through.
> 
> I agree on the hardcast bullet for penetration, but are they legal? Regulations say "expanding bullet" and most hard cast I have ever shot expand very little if any?
> __________________



A bullet with controlled expansion design is still an expanding bullet.


----------



## Carl Cooke

Hey what do yall think about me using my 357 ruger security six with a 4.5 bbl for muzzleloader season(yes im under 16 so i can use firearms during muzzleloader season) 
thanks


----------



## bcraig

158 soft point or hollow point. 180 doesn,t perfom as well ,not enough velocity.More of a bullet weight and design for 14 inch Contenders,and at that still doesn,t expand all that well.
Cast shoots well but if they are Hard cast (water dropped wheelweights) they dont work worth a crap on deer 1 read all the crap on how great wide meplats are and how great they are BUT I promise you you will find out different!Now on the other hand if want great performance from cast then cast your own and use two pots ,pour about half or so (do some experimenting for yourself) to find the expansion you want for your load) of harder material(wheelweights will work) for the bottom of the bullet for little leading of the barrel and pour the rest with soft lead for expansion and you will have a jim dandy of a bullet for deer! and you can make just enough for hunting and use practice bullets out of the same mold with hard cast bullets and both of those bullets (the hard cast and the softpoint )will shoot to the same point of aim.
Any thing will kill but when you can get enough penetration  and expansion why punch small holes in game ?
Again there is a difference in HARD cast and cast bullets. 
Cast bullets that expand kill fine ,HARD cast with no expansion kill much slower.Now IF the game requires the use of HARD cast to get enough penetration and an expanding bullet will not reach the vitals then a HARD cast is the ONLY choice but for deer there are much much better bullets than either a HARD CAST or too heavy a bullet (180 xtp)I would use a sturdy 158 jsp or jhp in the 357 Mag revolver.
YMMV
Craig


----------



## The Longhunter

rockypoco said:


> I don't think there was ever a barrel limit restriction for hunting, but I remember there being an energy (ftlbs) limit on .357 ammo.



Yes, there was.  It was 5".  Also had to have adjustable sights.


----------



## The Longhunter

GunnSmokeer said:


> When was there a minimum "power factor" or foot-pounds of energy requirement for hunting deer with a handgun?
> 
> In Georgia?



Yes.  The minimum was 500 foot/lbs of energy at 100 yards.  I have no idea where that came from.  

At that time, hardly any manufacturers published downrange pistol ballistics so no one really knew what that meant.  

One problem is that despite the advertisement of a well known Georgia ammo remanufacturer, there was no commercial .357 magnum load that would meet that standard (may be now, don't know), and no SAAMI approved reloads in .357 that would meet that standard.  Even in .41 and .44 magnum it takes a pretty hot load to put that much energy downrange.  

Off the top of my head, I'd say 20-25 years ago.

I'm trying to remember, but way back (40 years ago) I don't think you could deer hunt with pistols at all.


----------



## ashleyjohn

armalite said:


> does anyone use a 357 for deer hunting. what is the best loads etc.  what do the handgun hunters think. I traded for a s&w 586 with a 8 " barrel



I use a 357 Magnum with a 6" Barrel semi-automatic.


----------



## BooneDavis

Would love to see some pics of some 357 used in the woods!


----------



## smirker

Ga. did have a Min. foot pounds years ago. I believe it was 500ft.lbs. remaining at 100 yards. I remember trying to help a friend loading for a 8in. Dan Wesson .357. I also remember some of the hot loads coming close, but not making it. I was having trouble doing it with a 4 in. S&W Mod.29.


----------

